# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Cauliflower ears! Lets see YOURS!

## WARMachine

Alright guys... Lets see who has em!

Post YOURS, and only YOURS up! If you have a pic of a buddys thats cool, but no Pros pics. I dont wanna see 100 pics of Randy, Hughes, Trigg, James Thompson, Robert Drysdale, etc... Ive seen them all and im sure everyone else has.


So lets see em fellas! Ill start, Heres mine...


*Right Ear*


*Another pic of Right Ear*


*Hes the beauty, Left Ear.*




Anyone top these?

Also, guys if you havent seen this, check it out! Its funnier than shit!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBTu3ZWASq0

----------


## Deltasaurus

what about that dude with the golf ball in his ear who kimbo fought lol that was BAD it was like a little planet

----------


## Brown Ninja

Jesus bro, all from jits? You are a machine

----------


## WARMachine

lol thats 12+ years of BJJ, 8yrs or wrestling, 7yrs of Muay Thai & boxing, 1yr of Judo, and 4 yrs of Professional MMA.

I have to drain the bastard soon... These pics are a few months old. Just got em in a email from a buddy...

if you guys want to see the WORST Post surgery pics ill show you my friends...

----------


## WARMachine

Here you go fellas!

Here are a few pics of my bro's ear right after surgery!

Anyone says surgery is best, is a moron! The best way IMO, is to drain it till the day you die!

----------


## vBRAH

WTF?! I have never seen that before .. lmao

----------


## F4iGuy

Hardcore. I wrestled through college but I wore a headgear from day one, so no crazy ear pics :Tear:

----------


## WARMachine

Its now madatory for all D1 guys to wear during Comps.

But a lot of guys dont use headgear during training.

----------


## T_Own

yeah no one wore them in high school with me, or in any tourneys that would let you now wear them. i don't have any pics but two of my friends are AMAZING wrestlers (national champs in freestyle and greco multiple times) and they both have it really badly. the one kid got surgery on it after the season and it doesn't look that bad anymore, the other kids would get bigger than yours in the top pics, and he would drain it at least every night, sometimes even before school, and it would still blow up again.

----------


## WARMachine

^^^ Aw man...


No one has any pics?

Sure guys make me feel like the freak!  :Tear:

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

I've never gotten cauliflower ear.

Not in high school wrestling ... or from jiu jitsu.

My ears have been sore at times ... but it's never developed into that.

----------


## Brown Ninja

That pic of the surgery is some seriously nasty shit! Why did he opt for the surgery rather than just drain them?

----------


## mick86

> Alright guys... Lets see who has em!
> 
> Post YOURS, and only YOURS up! If you have a pic of a buddys thats cool, but no Pros pics. I dont wanna see 100 pics of Randy, Hughes, Trigg, James Thompson, Robert Drysdale, etc... Ive seen them all and im sure everyone else has.
> 
> 
> So lets see em fellas! Ill start, Heres mine...
> 
> 
> *Right Ear*
> ...


Funny vid, very cleaver.

----------


## Panzerfaust

I was always smart enough to drain it and lay low for a few. I never thought having pork chops for ears was very attractive.

----------


## Lutador

LOL.. it reminds me of the first time I ever got cauliflower ear and Sergio was horrified that I was draining it..he said man the girls in Brazil if they see that they know you're a fighter so I should let it stay..I had to explain that the girls in the US didn't quite see it the same way...

----------


## zimmy

Me and the guys i trained with had a theory. It seems those people with large ears seem to not get it as often as those with the little small round ones. Haven't seen anything to the contrary yet.

----------


## WARMachine

^^^ Randy Couture bro... he has little tiny ears, and he has some of the worst ive ever seen...

Fighter: I totally agree... Chicks out here dont really dig it... They are always like, ew...

I get this EVERY SINGLE DAY! 

"Can you hear outta those?"

To which i reply "Huh?"





> That pic of the surgery is some seriously nasty shit! Why did he opt for the surgery rather than just drain them?


Well the deal is you have to drain them at least once a week. If not more depending on how bad yours our. I do it every 2 days. My left especially, its horrible as youve seen.

Draining it doesnt fix them, the only way is cosmetic surgery. Which i think runs about 2K which is why i just drain the mofo...

But his ear looks better now, but i dont think it was worth the money...

----------


## PrideFEDOR

Every wrestler has those! All my friends who did judo,jj, greco-roman wrestling, freestyle wrestling etc. all of them had it. I can recall seeing first broken ears at 10-11 years of age. U cannot say that someone is a bad ass if he has broken ears. Its the same thing if someone has his nose broken 20 times. What it says is nothing but he had his nose broken 20 times.

----------


## Brown Ninja

I'd rather fight a guy who has never had his nose broken than one who has his broken 20 times.....personal opinion

----------


## WARMachine

> Every wrestler has those! All my friends who did judo,jj, greco-roman wrestling, freestyle wrestling etc. all of them had it. I can recall seeing first broken ears at 10-11 years of age. U cannot say that someone is a bad ass if he has broken ears. Its the same thing if someone has his nose broken 20 times. What it says is nothing but he had his nose broken 20 times.



What the hell are broken ears?

I have whats called cauliflower ears. Its caused when the external portion of the ear suffers a blow, a blood clot or other fluid may collect under the perichondrium. This separates the cartilage from the overlying perichondrium that is its source of nutrients, causing the cartilage to die.

Ears are not bones, they dont break.

Dude the more i see you post, the more im starting to believe you are a shit talker...

You are a sherdogger thats for sure.



First you say some dumb shit about how Russians are so great in the HW division and blah blah blah like we dont know how great Fedor is.

Trust me dude, we all know. He is the best. No doubt.

Now youre mouthing off about how your "friends" have cauliflower ears. Thats great, who cares. 

I never said i was badass because i had them, i just started this thread because i wanted to see if any others had them like i do. And if they did, to show them off.

----------


## Brown Ninja

If I were in a fight I would seek out the person with cauliflower ears and avoid them. Same thing goes for sparring at the gym or rollign for that matter. Its a badge of honor in any contact sport.

----------


## PrideFEDOR

I never meant to offend you my man. By any means. Its not my first language. Im translating how its called in Russian. Broken Ears. Same thing u know how some dudes have their d*ck broken. Its not really broken either , but it looks like it and since there's no other way to say, that's how I translate . About you saying you are a bad ass. Bro, I never accused u of that. U really think Im attacking u and its not like that. Someone else said that or something in that nature. So I responded to that statement. War, Im not here to fight you my man . Moreoever , Im not sherdogg member. I train since Im 12. Just because u are a fellow fighter I have more respect for you than for an average Joe, just because I can relate to u and know what fighters go thru from time to time. 
So please B , lets not make it into high school internet beef. I know we better than that  :Welcome: 





> What the hell are broken ears?
> 
> I have whats called cauliflower ears. Its caused when the external portion of the ear suffers a blow, a blood clot or other fluid may collect under the perichondrium. This separates the cartilage from the overlying perichondrium that is its source of nutrients, causing the cartilage to die.
> 
> Ears are not bones, they dont break.
> 
> Dude the more i see you post, the more im starting to believe you are a shit talker...
> 
> You are a sherdogger thats for sure.
> ...

----------


## BITTAPART2

> If I were in a fight I would seek out the person with cauliflower ears and avoid them. Same thing goes for sparring at the gym or rollign for that matter. Its a badge of honor in any contact sport.


uh that is ghey no offense lol. Does chuck Lidell have cauliflower ears? not really and I would probably avoid him before I avoided james thompson thats for sure. I sont get it, I have boxed since before puberty adn had my share of bare knuckle fights as well, just never got the ear, i had my head dragged across a concrete floor once and it split my ear open and it bled like hell but it healed with a little scar from the stiches but no cauliflour ear, are some people not suseptable to it? Or just good defense and stronger offense protects i guess, like roy jones Jr, no ears on him but he is a very good counter puncher and defends hiself very well staying outside the reach and of angled.

----------


## PrideFEDOR

Agreed 100% . Neither did I. I had punched in both ears and had them blue or even black , but never had cartilage snapped. I never had my nose broken either, although I got punched in my nose countless number of times. I did have my jaw broken with 2x4 back in 99 in harlem,ny, but it didn't knock me out. Three black kids tried to get my car with a fake gun and it didn't work out as planned. I threw 2 hooks and 2 dudes fell down. I thought I knocked em out , so I took the 3rd one down, mountained him and when I punched him twice, I got one of the dudes hitting me with 2x4 from the back on my left side of the head. I knew it was broken right away because I could feel the cracked gum tissue between the back teeth. The only thing I was scared of that Im going to get knocked out, because while ur out on the streets - idiots like they were could leave me brain damaged by jumping on my head while I'd lay unconcious (sp). And I know for a fact that when u get KO'd , you'll never hold the punch as you were before. Not like ur gonna become a glass jaw by any means, but it becomes easier to knock you out next time. (that's my lifetime observation). So, I was operated on the next few days and its better now then ever. The worse part was drinking food thru straw and eat yogurts for 2.5 months. Anyways , its way off topic. I get carried away sometimes. Sorry! The point is , u never know how bad the dude is by looking at "badges of honor".

----------


## Brown Ninja

of course its not a fail safe plan but trust me there are worse things you can do in life short of assuming someone with cauliflower can handle themselves. And just for the record, based on appearance I would rather fight Chuck than James Thompson. Thompson is enormous! Obviously after watching him fight you would think otherwise but then again I would love to fight Kenny Florian just by looking at him. But then again I was just trying to get the point across but if we want to knit pick then I guess we can give examples all day.

----------


## WARMachine

> uh that is ghey no offense lol. Does chuck Lidell have cauliflower ears? not really and I would probably avoid him before I avoided james thompson thats for sure. I sont get it, I have boxed since before puberty adn had my share of bare knuckle fights as well, just never got the ear, i had my head dragged across a concrete floor once and it split my ear open and it bled like hell but it healed with a little scar from the stiches but no cauliflour ear, are some people not suseptable to it? Or just good defense and stronger offense protects i guess, like roy jones Jr, no ears on him but he is a very good counter puncher and defends hiself very well staying outside the reach and of angled.




Grappling bro... Not boxing...

This is from wiki.

Cauliflower ear (also hematoma auris or perichondrial hematoma) is a condition most common among amateur wrestlers, rugby players, mixed martial artists, and jiu jitsu players. If the external portion of the ear suffers a blow, a blood clot or other fluid may collect under the perichondrium. This separates the cartilage from the overlying perichondrium that is its source of nutrients, causing the cartilage to die. This leads to a formation of fibrous tissue in the overlying skin. When this happens, the outer ear becomes permanently swollen and deformed, thus resembling a cauliflower.

It happens mostly with grapplers, otherwise it would be much more prevelent in boxers as they get hit more than mixed martial artists.

Most guys who train in some form of grappling for more than 3 years usually have them.

Ive got students who have them after 6 months... It just depends how hard you train aswell.

----------


## Brown Ninja

Roy Jones is not tough enough for cauliflower ears.

----------


## PrideFEDOR

AH come on now, Roy Jones was amazing in his days. Untouchable. Noone lasts a lifetime. Joe Louis lost to Rocky, Ali lost to LArry Holmes. He's still the greatest of all times hands down. Those guys were tough as hell and lasted decades. The only dude I really started to dislike lately is Chuck Liddel. When he won Randy's fight after Original TUF he could talk sh!t. Now the dude lost to Rampage, then he lost to JArdine and in the interview before the fight with Rashad, the momo has balls saying that they owe to give him a title shot after that. Then talking crap about him beating Fedor. The only time I was disappointed in a fighter as a person and started to respect a fighter more was when Tito and Ken became coaches and Tito put all his effort into training the kids and Ken just didn't give a damn. Didn't come to training sessions, hired the coaches that would benefit him ( like that nutritionist bodybuilder dude). I was really disappointed in him because I really believed he could be a nice "father figure" to the kids so to speak. And Tito who came off like an A-hole all the time , showed himself in the great light. Remember that TUF fellas?

----------


## Brown Ninja

Tito was an incredible coach. Very proactive and just a good all around teacher. I have never really been a fan of him as a fighter but he was an excellent coach. Ken, unfortunately, showed everyone that what we were starting to think about him was true. He is a walking hype machine, even more so than Tito, that never knows when to turn it off. Its sad to see one of the pioneers of the sport as little more than a punch line

----------


## mick86

*Okay, its a little embarrassing, but here are some pictures of mine.*

----------


## DSM4Life

Mine:

----------


## mick86

> Mine:


Hey, your making a mockery of the issue. Only post real pictures lease.  : 1106:

----------

